# 2.6.1_rc2-love1 "String Cheese"

## steel300

After much toying with kerberos and Iowa State, I have managed to upload the latest patches. Get them here:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1_rc2/2.6.1_rc2-love1/

Radeon IGP should be working now. I found a new patch to test out. Everythin else cane be found in notes.txt.

With the proper naming scheme now, you're going to have to remove the rest of your ebuilds and start over. If you want to have the older ebuilds, download them from:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1_rc1

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

@Wedge_ 

It doesn't include your minor reiser4 patch, just the fixes to make it compile. See my last post on the previous thread.

----------

## Redeeman

i see you have forgot the nvidia patch? or was that included in rc2? i never remember  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

The nvidia patch should now be back in the kernel proper, according to the -rc2 changelog. See http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1521

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> @Wedge_
> 
> It doesn't include your minor reiser4 patch, just the fixes to make it compile. See my last post on the previous thread.

 

Yeah, I didn't know the compiler would take care of those. It seems to be working fine now, except for unmounting. I'm trying to figure out why at the moment.

----------

## Redeeman

hmm i dont think its this one, but we'll see, if its not there my system becomes highly unstable  :Smile: 

----------

## MrNugget

Yes! That's what i've waited for! Now i can test the CFG schedueler, do i have to compile something in?

----------

## Wedge_

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> Yes! That's what i've waited for! Now i can test the CFG schedueler, do i have to compile something in?

 

IIRC you don't need to compile anything in, the different schedulers should be available without anything extra needing to be selected.

If you add "elevator=cfq" to your boot options, it'll use cfq as the IO scheduler on all your drives. To change it while running, do 

```
echo <scheduler type> > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler
```

----------

## Wedge_

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> hmm i dont think its this one, but we'll see, if its not there my system becomes highly unstable 

 

Did you mean the APIC fix?

----------

## MrNugget

Ok, i'm just compiling  :Smile:  But, what was that:

```
choice[1-19]: 11

Generic x86 support (X86_GENERIC) [N/y/?] n

4 GB kernel-space and 4 GB user-space virtual memory support (X86_4G) [N/y/?] n

HPET Timer Support (HPET_TIMER) [N/y/?] n

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

  Maximum number of CPUs (2-255) (NR_CPUS) [8] 8

Preemptible Kernel (PREEMPT) [Y/n/?] y

Machine Check Exception (X86_MCE) [Y/n/?] y

  Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4 (X86_MCE_NONFATAL) [Y/n/?] y

  check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt. (X86_MCE_P4THERMAL) [Y/n/?] y

Toshiba Laptop support (TOSHIBA) [N/m/y/?] n

Dell laptop support (I8K) [N/m/y/?] n

HP Omnibook Support (OMNIBOOK) [N/m/y] (NEW) n

/dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support (MICROCODE) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [N/m/y/?] n

BIOS Enhanced Disk Drive calls determine boot disk (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDD) [N/m/y/?] n

High Memory Support

> 1. off (NOHIGHMEM)

  2. 4GB (HIGHMEM4G)

  3. 64GB (HIGHMEM64G)

choice[1-3]: 1

Math emulation (MATH_EMULATION) [N/y/?] n

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (EFI) [N/y/?] n

*

* Linux InfraRed Controller

*

Linux InfraRed Controller (LIRC_SUPPORT) [N/m/y] (NEW) n
```

I used my old .config file, and after that it just compiled right, and just had to answerd the last 2 questions.

I'm compiling with "make && make modules_install"

----------

## Wedge_

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> I used my old .config file, and after that it just compiled right, and just had to answerd the last 2 questions.
> 
> I'm compiling with "make && make modules_install"

 

If it asked you to select any of the options there it probably just means that they weren't in your old config but appear this kernel version, so it forces you to make a choice, rather than guessing if you want them selected or not.

----------

## ewan.paton

what exactly is new/shiny/good about the CFG scheduler ive seen mention of it but no real explanation

----------

## Wedge_

There's some information on it in this article. If you Google around and/or search the forums you should find more.

----------

## ewan.paton

thanks i did google for CFG scheduler but was getting loads of totaly unrelated results, some even about windows 9x

----------

## MrNugget

So, just rebootet, but no way without nvidia agp patch. 

The same freezing error like with dev sources and no patch. Do you fix it or do i have to fix

it manually?  :Smile: 

But thanks to you steel and wedge  :Smile:  Good work and great help

----------

## dizzogg

It's the CFQ scheduler, not CFG....  Try searching for that, and you should get a lot of stuff.  I can say that I noticed a difference when using the CFQ scheduler instead of the default 2.6.0 one.  It's much better suited for desktop use.

----------

## neenee

grabbing it now  :Wink: 

*update* it works fine, as expected.

i am trying to test how the as scheduler

is now, as compared to cfq.Last edited by neenee on Wed Jan 07, 2004 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> So, just rebootet, but no way without nvidia agp patch. 
> 
> The same freezing error like with dev sources and no patch. Do you fix it or do i have to fix
> 
> it manually? 
> ...

 

I'm putting the nvidia-agp patch back in right now. Just waiting for the diff to finish, then it'll be up and ready for you to redigest and emerge once more.

----------

## Wedge_

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> So, just rebootet, but no way without nvidia agp patch.
> 
> The same freezing error like with dev sources and no patch. Do you fix it or do i have to fix
> 
> it manually? 

 

It's definitely mentioned in the ChangeLog for -rc2: 

```
<davej@redhat.com>

   [AGPGART] Merge missing chunk of NVIDIA nForce agpgart driver.

   This bit has been in the 2.4 driver since it appeared, but I dropped

   it (partly deliberatly), and then forgot all about it.

   Turns out that some systems really need this stuff, as their BIOS hasn't

   set up the IORRs.

   

   http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1521
```

but you're right, it doesn't seem to be there. If you want to apply the patch yourself, here it is.

Quick Reiser4 status report: reading and writing seem to work fine now. Mounting hasn't failed once as far as I can remember. Unmounting can still be hit and miss. It might work a dozen times without any trouble then it'll oops for no clear reason.

----------

## Redeeman

looks like steel300 is uploading the new version with agp patch right now! the file size on the site isnt stable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gmichels

Does anyone know why do I get 100% artsd cpu usage with this kernel?

Btw this is my first love- kernel so I can't tell any past experiences. All I can tell is that I never had such a problem while using mm-sources and lately 2.6.0 final.

----------

## Redeeman

i dont experience that, but probably your alsa system thats wrong.

is you artsd configured to alsa or oss? maybe if its hooking up the oss emulation its taking alot cpu  :Smile:  though it shouldnt

----------

## gmichels

It's running the same setup as before, autodetect.

No clue what could be happening...

EDIT: weird enough, changed from autodetect to ALSA and it seems to be ok now.

----------

## Pink

Another perfect compile, I wonder if i'll have time to test this one before an update! Great job Steel  :Laughing: 

Drago: I had a similar problem and turned off aRts soud server in Kcontrol. I am using ALSA  as well.

----------

## steel300

I'm trying to upload the patch with nvidia-agp included, however, the ftp client that I have to use keeps stalling. I apologize for the incosistent and incomplete files. Hopefully, It'll be up soon.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

if it makes you feel any better, im sitting sick in bed, watching comedy central, and waiting for you to upload it so i can spend some time compiling

----------

## steel300

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> if it makes you feel any better, im sitting sick in bed, watching comedy central, and waiting for you to upload it so i can spend some time compiling

 

/me has big grin

I'm glad to help with the boredom. Comedy Central is funny, but it gets repetitive. 

On a side note, I hate the computer people at Iowa State.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

do you just need hosting?

im part of the Clarkson Open Source Institute, a project soon to be making a lot of news  :Wink: 

let me know if you just need something that's going to get pounded with requests

----------

## Pink

Just a quick note on reiser4:

mkfs.reiser4 is fine

partition mounts fine

writes fine (wow, is it quick!)

deletes BAD, can't command line into it or anything, seems to have frozen, will reboot and let you know.

Edit: rebooted, had to do a hard reset   :Exclamation:   the files had been deleted though. 

Tested again, and writing is fine, popped over a 1.5GB file no problems, but no way does it like to do anything else whilst copying the files. Obviously things will slow down some when doing big moves but nothing happened at all when trying to open a terminal, usually I can do that much when copying files over...

Anyway, the delete didn't work too well, the files are no longer there, but disk space still being used according to df.

Good being able to try reiser4 though!Last edited by Pink on Wed Jan 07, 2004 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCoop

get a different web server, or even better, get some bittorrent links up so you dont _need_ a web server   :Very Happy: 

what are all the schedulers available, apart from anticipatory and cfq?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

well, there's deadline, i'm not sure what that one is for and there is noop, which is meant for flash devices and the like where it doesn't make any difference what io scheduler is used.

----------

## Redeeman

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I'm trying to upload the patch with nvidia-agp included, however, the ftp client that I have to use keeps stalling. I apologize for the incosistent and incomplete files. Hopefully, It'll be up soon.

 

what ftp client is it? and is it because it must support kerberos or something?  :Smile:  *courious*

----------

## athemi

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> Just a quick note on reiser4:
> 
> mkfs.reiser4 is fine
> 
> partition mounts fine
> ...

 

I've got a similar problem with changing the file permissions on a reiser4 partition. Everything works well, but as soon as I try chmod the whole system freezes without any chance to go to another VC or CTRL+C.

----------

## steel300

Yeah, all I need is hosting. They don't allow access to private computers from outside of the Iowa State network, so I can't use my machine. The machines they have are absolutely useless. They used to work before they required kerberos encryption. If anyone know of an ftp client that supports kerberos authentication, I would like to hear about it. Until then, I'll keep trying to upload to there. I'll go looking for hosting later when I have more time.

----------

## TheCoop

cant you bittorrent the files?

----------

## steel300

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   I'm trying to upload the patch with nvidia-agp included, however, the ftp client that I have to use keeps stalling. I apologize for the incosistent and incomplete files. Hopefully, It'll be up soon. 
> 
> what ftp client is it? and is it because it must support kerberos or something?  *courious*

 

It's there modified version of the standard cli ftp client. It keeps stalling and aborting transfers when I have plenty of space left.

----------

## steel300

It's up. Finally, the new patch has been uploaded. Sorry for making everyone wait.

----------

## Redeeman

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> It's up. Finally, the new patch has been uploaded. Sorry for making everyone wait.

 

nevermind, this is like children before christmas evening, cant wait  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> deletes BAD, can't command line into it or anything, seems to have frozen, will reboot and let you know.
> 
> Edit: rebooted, had to do a hard reset the files had been deleted though.
> 
> Tested again, and writing is fine, popped over a 1.5GB file no problems, but no way does it like to do anything else whilst copying the files. Obviously things will slow down some when doing big moves but nothing happened at all when trying to open a terminal, usually I can do that much when copying files over...
> ...

 

Weird, I had those problems with the last couple of releases but not this one (so far anyway). I tried copying over a fullsize .iso while extracting gcc-3.3.2 and linux-2.6.0 .bz2s onto it, and it coped with that very well. I do get the problem with df, but if you do a "sync" it should fix that. 

 *athemi wrote:*   

> I've got a similar problem with changing the file permissions on a reiser4 partition. Everything works well, but as soon as I try chmod the whole system freezes without any chance to go to another VC or CTRL+C.

 

I hadn't actually tried chmod'ing yet, but it seems to work fine. 

Is it working well for anyone else?

----------

## infirit

There is a new patch available for packet writing. Its for 2.6.1-rc1 http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/patches/packet/2.6/packet-2.6.1-rc1-2.patch.bz2

Steel300, keep up the good work.   :Razz: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Drago wrote:*   

> Does anyone know why do I get 100% artsd cpu usage with this kernel?
> 
> 

 

The same problem here, it happens with 2.6.1-love1-2 too but not with the 2.6.0-loveX...

Bye!

----------

## gmichels

Unfortunately this is a no-go for me...

I lost cpufreq control, although the frequency table is detected.

I also tried the radeon module which locks up hard my laptop (running XFree 4.3.99.902 patched to support 320M IGP).

Going back to vanilla 2.6.0...  :Sad: 

----------

## merkaba

looking forward to trying out the new release tonight. rc1 love2 & love3 have worked without a problem for me(not using either reiser4 or packet writing).

glad to see the naming scheme is finally correct.

it's probably a better idea to just delete the old ebuilds and start over like steel said, but this short term fix also works (assuming you're already using the local [un]masking capabilities):

```

echo ">=sys-kernel/love-sources-2.6.1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## merkaba

if you need a hosting place for love-sources you might also talk to the breakmygentoo people. (#breakmygentoo on freenode irc network & http://www.breakmygentoo.net/ )

i guess they've had a bad rep in the past, but it seems to be something that they're trying to improve on.

----------

## nepenthe

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> do you just need hosting?
> 
> im part of the Clarkson Open Source Institute, a project soon to be making a lot of news 
> 
> let me know if you just need something that's going to get pounded with requests

 

Sounds like another possiblity =)

----------

## Roguelazer

Noooooooooo... I just compiled 2.6.1-rc1-love3 yesterday! Why, oh cruel world!

----------

## Redeeman

 *Roguelazer wrote:*   

> Noooooooooo... I just compiled 2.6.1-rc1-love3 yesterday! Why, oh cruel world!

 

me too, but! get used to it, steel300 delivers so fast! its cool! i like to test new stuff each day!

----------

## nepenthe

heh... steel is the man =)

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

Haben't tried this kernel, as I am still quite happy with rc-1love3.  :Smile:  Just one thing: Could you be so nice and pronounce my name correctly in the notes  :Smile:  and add the info that the htpc patch also includes support for dxr3/hp+ card, which is a commonly used (but no longer sold) mpeg2 hardware decoder. Thx.

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

works for me.

i did run into one problem recently though. ever since rc2, pcmcia-cs wont build, i have to copy an old linux/include/pcmcia/cs.h to the new tree for it to work

hmm...

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> Haben't tried this kernel, as I am still quite happy with rc-1love3.  Just one thing: Could you be so nice and pronounce my name correctly in the notes  and add the info that the htpc patch also includes support for dxr3/hp+ card, which is a commonly used (but no longer sold) mpeg2 hardware decoder. Thx.

 

Sorry about that. I was going from memory. I tried the best I could. Please don't hurt me. 

The notes about the dxr3/hp+ cards will be included from now on.

----------

## steel300

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> works for me.
> 
> i did run into one problem recently though. ever since rc2, pcmcia-cs wont build, i have to copy an old linux/include/pcmcia/cs.h to the new tree for it to work
> 
> hmm...

 

I was unaware of that issue. I don't have a pcmcia machine to test on yet. I'll dig around for the "correct" solution when I have more time. I'm experimenting for the next release. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.

----------

## Redeeman

i know you are busy, but if you have some spare time you could maybe see if there is some patches that would be handy for tv tuner cards, im gonna play with my tv tuner card some time  :Very Happy: 

----------

## steel300

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> i know you are busy, but if you have some spare time you could maybe see if there is some patches that would be handy for tv tuner cards, im gonna play with my tv tuner card some time 

 

Consider it done. I'll see what I can dig up and get working.

Keep the suggestions coming!

----------

## Jake

When I tried booting with this version, /usr on reiser4, it oopsed during init. I'm in vanilla rc1 now, but I bet rc2 works just as well. I guess I'll roll my own and patch rc2 with only what I really want, cfq, reiser4, and packet writing (I have a DVD burner now  :Very Happy: ).

Where do I get the runtime-selectable I/O scheduler patch?

----------

## steel300

 *Jake wrote:*   

> When I tried booting with this version, /usr on reiser4, it oopsed during init. I'm in vanilla rc1 now, but I bet rc2 works just as well. I guess I'll roll my own and patch rc2 with only what I really want, cfq, reiser4, and packet writing (I have a DVD burner now ).
> 
> Where do I get the runtime-selectable I/O scheduler patch?

 

http://www.kerneltrap.org/~npiggin

What oopses did you get durint init?

----------

## OneOfOne

not fair, i wanna get > 48hrs uptime :p.

good job man keep the good work!

just a request, i keep getting 

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

its something in mm (i tried unapplying the atkbd patch but i still get it).

its nothing big though, everything works fine.

peace

----------

## TPC

This was wierd, I get an error during make menuconfig

Here's the output: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@laptop:/usr/src/linux# make menuconfig
> 
>   HOSTCC  scripts/fixdep
> ...

 

It happens with xconfig, gconfig and oldconfig too. I haven't tried anything else.

oh, and I didn't use the ebuild, I patched manually, because I'm in Debian right now.

edit: the problem appears to have with debian to do, since it happens with a vanilla 2.6.0 kernel.Last edited by TPC on Thu Jan 08, 2004 2:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## discomfitor

reiser4 is failing with

```
In file included from fs/reiser4/debug.c:8:

fs/reiser4/context.h: In function `get_context':

fs/reiser4/context.h:152: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'
```

----------

## steel300

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> reiser4 is failing with
> 
> ```
> In file included from fs/reiser4/debug.c:8:
> 
> ...

 

Check /usr/src/linux/include/linux/init_task.h, on line 110, it should read

```
.fs_context
```

not

```
.journal_info
```

It's strange that you're the only one with this error.

----------

## steel300

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> reiser4 is failing with
> 
> ```
> In file included from fs/reiser4/debug.c:8:
> 
> ...

 

I just recompiled the latest patchset to see if the error was there, and I just missed it, and it compiled fine. I would try redigesting and emerging again.

----------

## Jake

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What oopses did you get durint init?

 

I'm new to kernel hacking, so I'm not sure how to get the whole report, but it was obvious that reiser4 died the first time it tried to read from /usr. All the filesystems mounted fine, but when it came time to start the first service, cupsd, it oopsed.

As I predicted, I'm now on -rc2 with no problems yet.

----------

## steel300

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   
> 
> What oopses did you get durint init? 
> 
> I'm new to kernel hacking, so I'm not sure how to get the whole report, but it was obvious that reiser4 died the first time it tried to read from /usr. All the filesystems mounted fine, but when it came time to start the first service, cupsd, it oopsed.
> ...

 

Reiser4 is still very new and buggy. It is recommended to test it with a spare partition with no useful info on it. You are definitely a braver man than I.

----------

## Jake

I'm testing reiser4 on /usr and /opt because I don't want to lose data on /home or my huge >100Gb partition, and I couldn't easily switch /. /opt alone wouldn't have been much fun. I'm saving backups just in case, though. All I'm really afraid of is compiling a whole bunch of stuff, making new backups, deleting the old ones, and finding out reiser4 was flipping bits.

That elev-select patch isn't working for me. I'm getting compile errors:

```
  CC      drivers/block/elevator.o

  CC      drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.o

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c: In function `blk_cleanup_queue':

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1338: error: `e' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1338: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c:1338: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## quadbox

Just trying this out now, but make fails with the following error:

```

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x357ca): In function `do_pci_probe':

: undefined reference to `pci_present'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

I can't work out what I need to disable to bypass that.  Any suggestions?

----------

## agrippa_cash

 *Quote:*   

> LD      init/built-in.o
> 
> LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa1f86): In function `splash_getraw':
> ...

 

Me too. I was trying with radeon_vesa, I will try with standard.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: Standard vesa fixed it. That is, it compiled. I haven't rebooted yet.

 Last edited by agrippa_cash on Thu Jan 08, 2004 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JeffBlair

Since you ask for more ideas...and make us pull our hair out recompiling our kernel, here is one.  I just got a Asus SK8N mother borard.  It dosn't look like the sensors are in there for a nForce3 board.  I don't know if there is a patch out there or not.  Thanks a lot for all of your hard work.  Keep it up.

----------

## JeffBlair

Well, I just tryed to compile the new kernel, and here is what I get

```

HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.o

arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.c: In function `sys_mmap':

arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.c:59: warning: passing arg 1 of `do_mmap_pgoff' from incompatible pointer type

arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.c:59: warning: passing arg 2 of `do_mmap_pgoff' makes pointer from integer without a cast

arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.c:59: error: too few arguments to function `do_mmap_pgoff'

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2

```

Not sure what I did wrong.  Thanks.

----------

## motaboy

Sorry steel-300 but 2.6.1-rc2-mm1 is out.  :Smile: 

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.1/0008.html

And 2.6.1-rc3 too...

Bye!Last edited by motaboy on Thu Jan 08, 2004 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bAnTAi

Compiled fine... alsa didn't work for me on the last release but working in this one although i get som crackling when playing music... not sure if it is alsa or xmms... haven't been able to try with a movie yet... any ideas?

----------

## PrakashP

From Mr. Morton:

"Well I managed to release this five seconds after 2.6.1-rc3.

2.6.1-rc2-mm1 contains everything which is in 2.6.1-rc3."

So I guess, steel300 knows which kernel to take.  :Wink: 

----------

## MrNugget

Erm, are you sure you have nvidia patch in it? I just compiled and after compiling nvidia drivers and starting x, it freezes while starting.. So, uhm.. maybe it's my fault, i'll give it another try today, cause i love the love sources  :Wink: 

----------

## triad

Compiled fine here.  Both on my gentoo box and my debian box. (1st 2.6 kernel on that one.  what a nightmare to get them nvidia video drivers going on it for the 2.6 kernel).  Thanks for the release!

Triad

----------

## grzewho

steel300: does your patchset contain supermount ?

----------

## gonzalo

Everything ok here, sound, ati radeon (not IGP), nforce2 agp. 

Thanx for the work you've done.

The only problem is compiling modules for vmware, there is a special script for 2.6 series on http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/ and it worked fine with mm-sources, but now it doesn't.

This is the error

```

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.0.x.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.1-rc2-love1/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c: In function `HostIF_UnmapLockedPages':

/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:723: warning: passing arg 1 of `do_mmap_pgoff' from incompatible pointer type

/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:723: warning: passing arg 2 of `do_mmap_pgoff' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:723: error: too few arguments to function `do_mmap_pgoff'

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

```

Don't know what change triggers this error.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I'm testing reiser4 on /usr and /opt because I don't want to lose data on /home or my huge >100Gb partition, and I couldn't easily switch /. /opt alone wouldn't have been much fun. I'm saving backups just in case, though. All I'm really afraid of is compiling a whole bunch of stuff, making new backups, deleting the old ones, and finding out reiser4 was flipping bits. 

 

If you've got any spare/unpartitioned disk space at all, I'd really recommend creating a Reiser4 partition there rather than converting one or two of your system partitions. It's been working fine for me over the last day or so, but I don't trust it that much yet  :Smile: 

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> steel300: does your patchset contain supermount ?

 

It doesn't at the moment, because it seems the majority of people don't want it, and it takes some effort to get it patched + compiling properly. You can see what is included here: http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1_rc2/2.6.1_rc2-love1/notes.txt

----------

## Redeeman

i must say, so far 2.6.1-rc1-love3 is the most stable kernel i ever tried!

----------

## steel300

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> Erm, are you sure you have nvidia patch in it? I just compiled and after compiling nvidia drivers and starting x, it freezes while starting.. So, uhm.. maybe it's my fault, i'll give it another try today, cause i love the love sources 

 

I did apply the nividia-agp patch once you had requested it. Not sure what's freezing it now.

----------

## steel300

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I'm testing reiser4 on /usr and /opt because I don't want to lose data on /home or my huge >100Gb partition, and I couldn't easily switch /. /opt alone wouldn't have been much fun. I'm saving backups just in case, though. All I'm really afraid of is compiling a whole bunch of stuff, making new backups, deleting the old ones, and finding out reiser4 was flipping bits.
> 
> That elev-select patch isn't working for me. I'm getting compile errors:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Change 'e' to 'q' on line 1338 in drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.c

----------

## steel300

 *JeffBlair wrote:*   

> Since you ask for more ideas...and make us pull our hair out recompiling our kernel, here is one.  I just got a Asus SK8N mother borard.  It dosn't look like the sensors are in there for a nForce3 board.  I don't know if there is a patch out there or not.  Thanks a lot for all of your hard work.  Keep it up.

 

I'll see what I can find, but I don't recall seeing anything on lkml.

----------

## steel300

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> steel300: does your patchset contain supermount ?

 

It doesn't contain supermount yet. I have noticed that several people are requesting it, so I'll try to include it in the next release. I can't make any guarantees, since supermount is a royal pain to patch on a vanilla kernel, let alone -love.

----------

## steel300

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> i must say, so far 2.6.1-rc1-love3 is the most stable kernel i ever tried!

 

That is really good to hear! How fast does it seem? Speed is the primary focus of -love. I just find it ironic that a patchset designed for speed at the expense of stability is declared the stablest kernel some people have ever tred.

----------

## steel300

 *JeffBlair wrote:*   

> Well, I just tryed to compile the new kernel, and here is what I get
> 
> ```
> 
> HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o
> ...

 

What type of processor do you have? I'm guessing an Opteron from the arch/x86_64. Unfortunately, -love hasn't been tested on a 64 bit system. I'm just not that lucky to have one.

----------

## MrNugget

Compiled again, and the same thing again: just a black screen freezed computer.

The first time i compiled the 2.6.0 vanilla dev sources i had none of these error, but after couple of times compiling a new bzimage ( forgot usb drivers etc. ) i had this error... mad.

now i removed my bzimage from /boot, the love-sources dir in /usr/portage/sys-kernel/, etc.

Recompiled it and now this.. mhh.. makes me sad :/

I've got a Epox 8rda+ and a nvidia card.

----------

## steel300

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> The first time i compiled the 2.6.0 vanilla dev sources i had none of these error, but after couple of times compiling a new bzimage ( forgot usb drivers etc. ) i had this error... mad.

 

That's what the nvidia patch is supposed to fix. Maybe it's not the patch, if it worked fine on a plain vanilla kernel, then you added things to the kernel, maybe it's having issues with something else that you enabled. It's most probably an IRQ issue. Post the relevant parts of your log and dmesg and e'll see if we can't find out why.

----------

## MrNugget

I have the same .config as with my rc1-love1 ( using it at the moment... ).

And i have no logs, because if i start GDM the screen is black ( if i have it in default runlevel ) or somehow weird ( if i start it from tty1 ).

Dunno what to post

edit:

Ok, here are my Xfree logs  :Smile: 

The one of this session (which works  :Wink:  ):

Click!

And the *.old log of the session with rc2 kernel:

Click here too!

----------

## steel300

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> I have the same .config as with my rc1-love1 ( using it at the moment... ).
> 
> And i have no logs, because if i start GDM the screen is black ( if i have it in default runlevel ) or somehow weird ( if i start it from tty1 ).
> 
> Dunno what to post
> ...

 

Do you have MTRR enabled in the new kernel? It's just a hunch, so it may be way off base. What about framebuffer?

----------

## MrNugget

Sure. I've got the bootsplash working, and after the tutorial, i need those things  :Smile: 

Want to see my config?

----------

## steel300

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> Sure. I've got the bootsplash working, and after the tutorial, i need those things 
> 
> Want to see my config?

 

Yeah, post your config. Any little bit helps.

----------

## Redeeman

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Redeeman wrote:*   i must say, so far 2.6.1-rc1-love3 is the most stable kernel i ever tried! 
> 
> That is really good to hear! How fast does it seem? Speed is the primary focus of -love. I just find it ironic that a patchset designed for speed at the expense of stability is declared the stablest kernel some people have ever tred.

 

i dont feel it faster than 2.6 vanilla, for normal, but in opengl applications it seems more responsive, and CLEARLY faster than 2.4.x.

and its stable as hell (sorry language). i guess its a problem on some nvidia stuff, since its stable on love sources which includes the nvidia patch  :Very Happy: . but i  am also sure that andrew has alot good stuff in his patches. so love-sources is great!

and even though i will test the new releases, i wont delete this kernel just now  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrNugget

So, here we go:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1/.config

----------

## gonzalo

what's your video card?

----------

## Redeeman

onboard nvidia geforce2, nforce video, i have a asus a7n266 with nforce chipset.

----------

## gonzalo

and MrNugget's? there's a lack of Framebuffer modules in the .config

----------

## MrNugget

GeForce 4 Ti 4200 , a Leadtek Winfast 

Got a nforce2 chip on my motherboard

----------

## Dracnor

This release is great   :Very Happy:    I had some issues with the last love release, but I find that this one is fast, stable, and working out quite well for me.  Keep up the good work steel.

----------

## steel300

I agree with gonzalo. I didn't see any framebuffer modules in your .config.

On another note, I'm putting off releasing the next -love until I move back into the dorms on saturday. My girlfriend is getting really pissed off at me for not paying any attention to her.

----------

## MrNugget

In what section do i have to configure these framebuffer modules? And do you mean with modules, compiled as M oder built-in? Thanks for your help.  :Smile: 

----------

## discomfitor

steel300:   changing that line in init_task.h fixed the problem, but now I get another error.

```
arch/i386/kernel/init_task.c:36: error: unknown field `fs_context' specified in initializer

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o] Error 1
```

I've tried unmerging/remerging, deleting all the files and redownloading them, and the like, but none of them seem to fix this.

----------

## gonzalo

```

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

```

Enable every CONFIG_FB but leave CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL not set

Enable CONFIG_FONTS too.

----------

## scoobydu

I wondered if anyone had success with the UDF packet writing in this release?

Great release steel by the way  :Smile: 

----------

## discomfitor

I think I've figured it out...

Yup.  Somehow I was using 2.6.1-love1.  Perhaps my computer is reaching for those future ebuilds?

----------

## MrNugget

I tested it with nvidia... But i'll compile the other things in too..

Now i'm gonna test this:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G100=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_XL_INIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC=y

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=y

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=y

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=y

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

                                                                                                        

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y
```

And while compiling i'm getting this errors:

```
scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: »arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s« ist bereits aktualisiert.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      drivers/video/aty/atyfb_base.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/mach64_accel.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/mach64_gx.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/mach64_ct.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/mach64_cursor.o

  LD      drivers/video/aty/atyfb.o

  CC      drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.o

  LD      drivers/video/aty/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fonts.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_sun8x16.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_sun12x22.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_6x11.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_pearl_8x8.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_acorn_8x8.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_mini_4x6.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/font.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_accel.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_DAC1064.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_Ti3026.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_misc.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/g450_pll.o

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.o

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.c: In function `g450_compute_bwlevel':

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.c:129: warning: duplicate `const'

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_g450.c:130: warning: duplicate `const'

  CC      drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_crtc2.o

  LD      drivers/video/matrox/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/sis/sis_main.o

drivers/video/sis/sis_main.c: In function `sisfb_do_set_var':

drivers/video/sis/sis_main.c:622: warning: unused variable `reg'

  CC      drivers/video/sis/sis_accel.o

 CC      drivers/video/sis/init.o

  CC      drivers/video/sis/init301.o

  LD      drivers/video/sis/sisfb.o

  LD      drivers/video/sis/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbmem.o

  CC      drivers/video/radeonfb.o

  CC      drivers/video/neofb.o

  CC      drivers/video/tdfxfb.o

drivers/video/tdfxfb.c:1005: warning: `tdfxfb_cursor' defined but not used

  CC      drivers/video/tridentfb.o

drivers/video/tridentfb.c:455: warning: `tridentfb_fillrect' defined but not use d

drivers/video/tridentfb.c:473: warning: `tridentfb_copyarea' defined but not use d

  CC      drivers/video/hgafb.o

drivers/video/hgafb.c:452: warning: `hgafb_fillrect' defined but not used

drivers/video/hgafb.c:472: warning: `hgafb_copyarea' defined but not used

drivers/video/hgafb.c:502: warning: `hgafb_imageblit' defined but not used

  CC      drivers/video/sstfb.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux2

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms2.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms2.o

  LD      vmlinux

  AS      arch/i386/boot/setup.o

arch/i386/boot/setup.S: Assembler messages:

arch/i386/boot/setup.S:165: Warning: value 0x37ffffff truncated to 0x37ffffff

  LD      arch/i386/boot/setup

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  GZIP    arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/vmlinux.bin

  BUILD   arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 3)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 4784 bytes.

System is 1897 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

  Building modules, stage 2.
```

----------

## Wedge_

 *gonzalo wrote:*   

> and MrNugget's? there's a lack of Framebuffer modules in the .config

 

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I agree with gonzalo. I didn't see any framebuffer modules in your .config. 

 

 *gonzalo wrote:*   

> Enable every CONFIG_FB but leave CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL not set
> 
> Enable CONFIG_FONTS too.

 

eh  :Question: 

These are the FB settings from my config, which works fine

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y
```

That looks pretty similar to MrNuggets config, so he shouldn't have to add anything else to get it working (unless you're trying to use rivafb or something?)

----------

## Wedge_

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> I wondered if anyone had success with the UDF packet writing in this release? 

 

I did try it again, but got the same error as last time when running pktsetup 

```
Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000024

 printing eip:

c015bd90

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015bd90>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246

EIP is at set_blocksize+0x40/0xa0

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000800   ecx: 00000200   edx: dea8a244

esi: dea8a200   edi: dea8a3c0   ebp: 00000000   esp: cca61ec8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process pktsetup (pid: 24385, threadinfo=cca60000 task=d40c8680)

Stack: cca61ed8 dea8a200 00000000 c02f565a dea8a200 00000800 00000000 dfc97c80 

       dea8a3c0 c015ca18 dea8a3c0 d6ec4980 c15203c0 c015c330 c015c350 cca61f14 

       dea8a3cc 00000000 00000000 d6ec4980 d6ec4980 dea8a3c0 dffe4ec0 c015cda4 

Call Trace:

 [<c02f565a>] pkt_open+0xea/0x120

 [<c015ca18>] do_open+0x148/0x420

 [<c015c330>] bdev_test+0x0/0x20

 [<c015c350>] bdev_set+0x0/0x10

 [<c015cda4>] blkdev_open+0x34/0x80

 [<c0153757>] dentry_open+0x147/0x210

 [<c0153602>] filp_open+0x62/0x70

 [<c0153a9b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c0418c46>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

Code: 00 fe ff ff 3d 00 0e 00 00 77 07 8d 43 ff 85 d8 74 11 b8 ea ff ff ff 8b 5c 24 04 8b 74 24 08 83 c4 0c c3 8b 46 40 b9 00 02 00 00 <8b> 40 24 85 c0 74 10 0f b7 80 1a 01 00 00 0f b7 d0 66 85 c0 0f 
```

----------

## MrNugget

Still the same freezing error... Man, that makes me mad.

But i want get it working! So i will emerge it one more time, compare the 2 configs by hand ( 2 terminals with opened menuconfig ) and then compile it.

When that doenst work, i will have a look ad wedge's config

----------

## gonzalo

If it doesn't work, it's not a FB problem,  your card might use VESA. 

That take us to the nvidia module...

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

I think it was clear from the start now...  :Sad: 

I don't know much bout nvidia modules but every time i compile a new kernel i have to re-emerge my ati-drivers.

----------

## MrNugget

Yeah sure, i do this:

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.1_rc2-love1 /usr/src/linux

and then:

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

As i did ever. And it worked. But not with that kernel... Mhh

//edit:

Ok, tried various things, but nothing worked. I think i will stop trying.. there's no sense anymore. I don't know what i can be, but everything is similar in this config and the new, and i've edited it by hand!Last edited by MrNugget on Thu Jan 08, 2004 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pakman

I got issues with the IGP  :Sad: 

I have 340M card, rc2-love1 radeon module compiles, loads, works with xfree according to glxinfo. When I fire up torcs to run a race it runs 100% cpu and the system becomes unresponsive, needing alt+sysrq+b to reboot it. Single player torcs works, mplayer -vo gl works with big avi files. Seems it doesnt like heavy 3d action.

I tried running AGP down to 1x and disabling fastwrite but no joy. pageflipping gets disabled auto.

The same works fine with rc1-love2 and the radeon module from xfree, but the textures are screwed up.

Anyone else finding this?

----------

## TheCoop

sorry to do this to you steel, 2.6.1-rc3 has been released   :Shocked: 

You know you dont have to do this all by yourself, im sure lots of people would be willing to help out if you cant do a particular release due to RL...

----------

## steel300

If someone wants to start working on the new patchset, they are more than welcome. Everyone should be pretty familiar with the patches included and have a relatively easy time getting the new release up.

Good Luck and Happy Compiling!

----------

## Jake

Thanks for helping me fix the runtime-selectable scheduler, steel300. Now I'm having trouble with packet writing. Evidently, it doesn't want to compile with the elevator changes.

```
  CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1911: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1912: error: request for member `elevator_completed_req_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1914: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1915: error: request for member `elevator_completed_req_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_release_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1963: error: request for member `elevator_merge_fn' in something not a structure or union

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1964: error: request for member `elevator_completed_req_fn' in something not a structure or union

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/pktcdvd.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## scoobydu

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did try it again, but got the same error as last time when running pktsetup

 

Thanks for the information Wedge_.

cheers

scooby

----------

## steel300

 *Jake wrote:*   

> Thanks for helping me fix the runtime-selectable scheduler, steel300. Now I'm having trouble with packet writing. Evidently, it doesn't want to compile with the elevator changes.
> 
> ```
>   CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o
> 
> ...

 

Go to the the lines that are causing the errors. You should see q.elevator_merge_fn, change the '.' to '->'. That will take care of those errors.

----------

## Jake

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Go to the the lines that are causing the errors. You should see q.elevator_merge_fn, change the '.' to '->'. That will take care of those errors.

 

Thanks, but I actually fixed this one myself just before reading your post  :Smile:  . As with my first problem, I didn't expect it to be that easy to fix.

----------

## Seymour

I applied this patch to the current love kernel.  Except for complaining about some stuff being already there, it patched and compiled cleanly.

Can any one tell me if it is a bad idea to apply the incrimental patch like that before I reboot?

----------

## Dinini

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> sorry to do this to you steel, 2.6.1-rc3 has been released  

 There's no point in worrying about changing things for 2.6.1-rc3.  Honest  :Smile:  Steel should be up to date.

 *Andrew Morton wrote:*   

> Andrew Morton <akpm@osdl.org> wrote:
> 
> >
> 
> > ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.1-rc2/2.6.1-rc2-mm1/
> ...

 

----------

## scoobydu

Can someone point me too the progressbar stuff please?

I have the bootsplash working in the kernel, with no progressbar.

Been looking for a damn hour now, through all of these numerous bootsplash threads, but really not sure which one is applicable here ...

TIA

scooby

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

my response to this kernel in one word....

WOW!!      :Very Happy: 

This seems to run (and boot) much faster than vanilla 2.6.* or gentoo 2.6.*.  

This is my first experience using kernels other than those automatically in Portage, and I think I might have found a new addiction    :Laughing: 

You guys just gave my poor husband another reason to be jealous of my computing    :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

great work, everyone who helped with this!

----------

## Dinini

 *Jaroslav Kysela wrote:*   

> The ALSA 1.0.1 code for 2.6 kernels is available. I think that this update
> 
> might be included into -mm or standard 2.6 kernels.
> 
> BitKeeper:
> ...

 

----------

## J0rus

First off, thanks for all the hard work on this patchset!  Tis certainly the best 2.6 kernel I've run!

I have a nagging problem tho, was hoping someone could help:

```

--[root@node-0]--[22 30 1.7Mb]---------------------------------------[/root]-- 

$: echo cfq > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler

-bash: /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler: No such file or directory

```

The queue directory doesn't exist under ANY of my block devices.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Seems that the kernel cmdline switch is working ok, but I would love to pick-and-choose the scheduler per block device...

Am running 2.6.1-rc2-love1 with CONFIG_IOSCHED_*=y in .config...what am I missing?

~J0rus

----------

## Matje

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> sorry to do this to you steel, 2.6.1-rc3 has been released  
> 
> You know you dont have to do this all by yourself, im sure lots of people would be willing to help out if you cant do a particular release due to RL...

 

 *kernel.org wrote:*   

> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.1 	2004-01-09 07:31 UTC

 

----------

## OneOfOne

2.6.1-mm1 is already out   :Shocked: 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/1/9/27

peace

----------

## Wedge_

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> You know you dont have to do this all by yourself, im sure lots of people would be willing to help out if you cant do a particular release due to RL...

 

I can try and put together a new release based on 2.6.1-mm1 if steel300 is busy, although I can't find these two patches: 

```
Applied 2.6.0-all-in-1.patch

   Testing: Patch applied with one error, was very easy to fix by hand

   After fixing the one reject, compiles just fine

   Description: Fixes Radeon IGP DRM stuff, One Touch Keys, PowerNow!, 

   and HP Omnibook stuff

Applied patch htpc.patch

   Testing: Patch applied cleanly, but the SIR LIRC driver doesn't

   compile, reverting only the SIR LIRC patch, compiles cleanly

   Description: Latest serial and LIRC fixes provided by PrakashKC, also

   has support for dxr3/hp+ card
```

----------

## PrakashP

I have sent steel300 the htpc patch, but he slightly modified it, so you better ask steel to snet it to you.

Maybe it would be best, it all patches would also be uploaded beside the complete love patch.

----------

## Dinini

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-mm1/

The latest ALSA in it, so that patch step can be skipped  :Smile: 

----------

## MrNugget

So, will there be new rc3 love sources, or do i have to patch it manually? I hope my error ( just read the last page ... ) will get fixed.. Want to be up to date, esspecially with the love sources, hehe

----------

## PrakashP

What for rc3 when we have stable-mm1?

----------

## Wedge_

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> I have sent steel300 the htpc patch, but he slightly modified it, so you better ask steel to snet it to you.
> 
> Maybe it would be best, it all patches would also be uploaded beside the complete love patch.

 

It would be nice to have the individual patches. I'll make a release with everything but those two patches and add them in as soon as I can.

 *Dinini wrote:*   

> The latest ALSA in it, so that patch step can be skipped 

 

Yeah, I left it out. 

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> So, will there be new rc3 love sources, or do i have to patch it manually? I hope my error ( just read the last page ... ) will get fixed.. Want to be up to date, esspecially with the love sources, hehe

 

I've got a new version ready based on 2.6.1-mm1, although without the two patches I mentioned earlier. The nvidia-agp patch does seem to be in the kernel this time  :Smile: 

Just give me 20-30 minutes to do some quick testing, fix the ebuild and upload the patch.

----------

## MrNugget

Oh man, that's nice, youre helping steel, hehe... But don't hurry, do it good, but don't hurry  :Smile: 

Edit: Oh, i see that the 2.6.1 is out, so the new love sources will be based on the mm "version" of this new stable kernel, huh?Last edited by MrNugget on Fri Jan 09, 2004 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Nomad_

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Just give me 20-30 minutes to do some quick testing, fix the ebuild and upload the patch.

 

Can't wait  :Very Happy: 

----------

## infirit

Linus just launched 2.6.1   :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, the diffs from -rc3 are minimal, most noticeably the (very _very_ hard to trigger, but nasty if you ever did) fork() race that Ingo found.
> 
> I'm going to be in Australia (and on airplanes) for the week, but we're all in the capable hands of Andrew, so why worry? The fact that I'm fleeing the country should in no way be construed as anything sinister at all, no siree. Nope. I'm innocent, and nobody saw me do it.
> 
> The full changelog is getting uploaded right now along with the release, and the BK trees have already been pushed.
> ...

 

If i read it correctly it's 2.6.1-rc3 released now as 2.6.1 final.

----------

## Dinini

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> So, will there be new rc3 love sources, or do i have to patch it manually? I hope my error ( just read the last page ... ) will get fixed.. Want to be up to date, esspecially with the love sources, hehe

 

No there wasn't any need to release rc3 love sources since rc2-mm1 (which love rc2 is based on) already contained all the changes in rc3.

2.6.1 (no rc) mm1 is out, that will be the base for the next love sources.

----------

## Wedge_

2.6.1-love1  :Smile: 

----------

## gmichels

please steel300 or wedge, where can I find the bluetooth patch (patch-2.6.0-mh2)? I will try to apply that in my kernel

thnx

----------

## Wedge_

You can get the patch here.

----------

## gmichels

thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

## relyt

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> Can someone point me too the progressbar stuff please?
> 
> I have the bootsplash working in the kernel, with no progressbar.
> 
> Been looking for a damn hour now, through all of these numerous bootsplash threads, but really not sure which one is applicable here ...

 

If you are running ~x86 you should just be able to emerge the new bootsplash ebuild (r3) and have it just work.

----------

## gareth

 *Drago wrote:*   

> Does anyone know why do I get 100% artsd cpu usage with this kernel?
> 
> Btw this is my first love- kernel so I can't tell any past experiences. All I can tell is that I never had such a problem while using mm-sources and lately 2.6.0 final.

 

I had this too.  When I changed the Sound I/O Method from Autodetect to ALSA (KDE Control Module -> Sound System -> Sound I/O), the CPU usage went from 86% to 3% or so.

Hope this helps.

----------

## scoobydu

 *relyt wrote:*   

>  *scoobydu wrote:*   Can someone point me too the progressbar stuff please?
> 
> I have the bootsplash working in the kernel, with no progressbar.
> 
> Been looking for a damn hour now, through all of these numerous bootsplash threads, but really not sure which one is applicable here ... 
> ...

 

Yes, thanks  :Smile: 

When I emerged the latest bootsplash yesterday, it took all of the progressbar errors away, and it did just work ...

cheers

----------

